# 30 Gal Stocking Ideas



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok so i have a 30 gal that is empty in my dorm room and i would like to put something in it. were trying to find maybe multiple of something...that could live in a 30 gal for life...not to hard to take care of (my roomate not very responsible) and relively cheap...was thinking maybe frogs, or water dragon, or multiple lepord Geckos...Does anyone have any ideas that would be cool...something so when the girls walk by they go wow!!! then they come in lol jk but seriously anyone got any cool ideas


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Hermit crabs. No seriously.

You can do a small colony of them in there. They're absurdly easy to take care of with regards to food and cleaning. They're amusing to watch wandering about on branches and such. And they're relatively cheap to purchase. A pretty good dorm room pet if you ask me... OH. And they make a great conversation piece. "Hey baby, I've got crabs. Wanna see?" What chick would say no to that? Ahaha. DO IT!


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Mettle said:


> OH. And they make a great conversation piece. "Hey baby, I've got crabs. Wanna see?" What chick would say no to that? Ahaha. DO IT!


 Just for that line right there i just might do that... i aint buying the stuff my roomate is (hes also rich) so he might not be down crabs but i will try to sell it


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

maybe some lepord geckos or crested geckos ... a rough green snake (with a diet of crickets) isnt all that difficult. the thought of making a mixed tank with non aggrissive geckos and a rough green snake has also been on my to do list but a 30 gal might be a little small for all that


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

i think a tro of whites treefrogs would be perfect. what girl wont like a cute chubby.........frog that is







but seriously, a live plant set up with whites would be cool


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Posion arrow dart frog-Halloween crab?


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

Irritan piranha, or mabe lots of exodons,


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you want something the girls will like and since your roommate is rich you could do a salt water. Mayby no corals and just fish only with live rock (FOWLR) and just keep some shrimp, clowns, damsils, chomisis'....

It could be pretty cool and chicks would like it however its going to be a decent amount of money

about: 150-200 on live rock
dont need any special lighting if you dont want corals
filtration: 50
heating; 40
substrate: 60
hydrometer: 10
thermoeter:3 
cover with light if you dont have one: 100
skimmer 50

Total: 488$

sw aquariums wont be that cheap (but either will be anything else really) but you could buy lr and stuff from someone thats taking down a tank)
If you want to save money look into used eqipment since most species will need a heat light/pad, sometimes uvb, screen cover, substrate, them/hydrometer....

sw arent that demanding over fresh if its just a FOWLR tank and the only differnce is you need a mixing bucket to mix the salt in to have pre mixed water for water changes

Kenyan sand boas are relitivly inexpensive and they could live in that tank since they dont get that big. Very low maitnece but will hide almost all day.

If you want something the girls will like and since your roommate is rich you could do a salt water. Mayby no corals and just fish only with live rock (FOWLR) and just keep some shrimp, clowns, damsils, chomisis'....

It could be pretty cool and chicks would like it however its going to be a decent amount of money

about: 150-200 on live rock
dont need any special lighting if you dont want corals
filtration: 50
heating; 40
substrate: 60
hydrometer: 10
thermoeter:3 
cover with light if you dont have one: 100
skimmer 50

Total: 488$

sw aquariums wont be that cheap (but either will be anything else really) but you could buy lr and stuff from someone thats taking down a tank)
If you want to save money look into used eqipment since most species will need a heat light/pad, sometimes uvb, screen cover, substrate, them/hydrometer....

sw arent that demanding over fresh if its just a FOWLR tank and the only differnce is you need a mixing bucket to mix the salt in to have pre mixed water for water changes

Kenyan sand boas are relitivly inexpensive and they could live in that tank since they dont get that big. Very low maitnece but will hide almost all day.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Dark i might look into that mixed tank it would be cool...

also i dont want to do fish with it...

but the Kenyan has been a thought of mine...anyone on here own any? or know anything about them?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

lots of exodons,,,, why do people want so many in one tank i always wondered


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

cueball said:


> lots of exodons,,,, why do people want so many in one tank i always wondered


i dunno i guess their small...i always herd that you need at least a school of like 10, dunno if thats truw or not...but like i said im not wanting fish in this tank


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

a baby snake. a small ball python would be awesome and would probably draw a crowd at feeding time


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

the 30 gal might be a little small for it but like i said something i have always wanted to do, i got the item for a reptile mag, it was just amazing there was like 20 plus different species of creatures in it, had all live plants it was just amazing. granted it was a big enclosure, would love to do a smaller verison.

those sand boas are nice check of herpboyFLA on youtube he has some and gives some good info about them if i remember correctly


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

dark FrOsT said:


> the 30 gal might be a little small for it but like i said something i have always wanted to do, i got the item for a reptile mag, it was just amazing there was like 20 plus different species of creatures in it, had all live plants it was just amazing. granted it was a big enclosure, would love to do a smaller verison.
> 
> those sand boas are nice check of herpboyFLA on youtube he has some and gives some good info about them if i remember correctly


what mag did you get this form?

that would be awsome with 20 different species in it...kinda like a community tank of fish but reptiles...sounds awsome..maybe i will try that someday to...im starting to merge into reptiles over fish..just cause i can touch them


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Or because reptiles are far more entertaining and rewarding as a hobby. HAHA.

There are a lot of people who progress from fish to reptiles. Case in point: me.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

BALL PYTHON


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Mettle said:


> BALL PYTHON


ICEE you got any snakes?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

well ill look at my reptile mag collection and see if i find it ... might take some time. i want to read it again anyways


----------

